# iPod issues/new computer/floola (mostly music related so.)



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

So my old laptop died. I have access to the hard drive, but only as external, so I can't be using the operating system on it as of now, but I did copy all the pertinent User folders to another computer.

Problem is, I want to reconnect my iPod to the new computer, but I don't want to erase it.

I was also going to start using Floola, because iTunes is gay. 

However, I'm wondering if I can plug in the iPod with Floola and, because Floola is iPod and not computer based, it will draw from the ipod, and not the other way around. 

However, it seems to imply on the website that you copy files from iTunes to Floola when you change to Floola.

Can I connect my iPod to the computer with Floola running and not destroy the library? Floola is compatable with every single bit of iTunes data, so that wouldn't be a problem, and it would make sense if the fact that once synched you are supposed to be able to use your iPod with any computer without installing anything I would think that Floola doesn't make whatever is in it's library what the iPod's library is, but vice versa (eg plugging iPod in would stock up Floola with 1k-some songs, instead of what would happen with an empty iTunes which is delete everything).

halp.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

Just use YamiPod (which isn't so full of itself as to think it knows what's best for your files, unlike many other iPod managers). Connecting your iPod to YamiPod won't delete your files or anything.

*Edit:* Just make sure you don't have iTunes installed, obviously, because it'll feel the need to autostart if you do. iTunes is one of the worst pieces of software I have had the misfortune of using.


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

Itunes can be massively annoying like that. That and their shop is very restricted.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone who uses iTunes is a tool, but anyone who actually *buys* from their store is in the highest tier of tools :(


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

It seems yamipod is very close to the same, but does it carry with the iPod for use on any computer? I've already got Floola dl'ed and set up and all, so I'll only try Yami if I can't be assured Floola won't make my music go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never tried Floola, so I can't help you there. But YamiPod can do pretty much anything you want it to. It reads the files directly from the iPod - you can export songs from your iPod to your computer, and put them on from your computer... whatever you want.


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

I think I'll try that, since I'm assured my music will be safe even though I don't have any music on the computer's hard disk.


----------

